# The 10 worst usernames currently active on these forums.



## Xuphor (Apr 27, 2013)

EDITED. Combined numbers 6 and 7 into one, as they were essentially the same thing. They are now in number 6. Also, that left number 7 empty, so I added a brand shiny new number 7.

I thought I'd make a list of the 10 worst names of currently active members (inb4 someone says "Xuphor"). I define "Worst names" as names that basically *show a complete lack of creativity* at all. My results:


Spoiler: Number 10



master801
Master of 801 what? Chickens? Sharpie markers? dental tools?





Spoiler: Number 9



supersonic124
Because terrible selling and reviewed games are always good usernames. This isn't 1994, anymore, Sonic sucks now, except for 2 games (Sonic Generations and Sonic Colors). 2 in ~15 new games is not good.





Spoiler: Number 8



sjones900
This isn't Facebook, why the hell are you using a real name? If you signed up for this site using Facebook (this guy didn't, but there is that option), I know it gives you a username based on your real name. But then again, the fact you are using Facebook to register for this website shows you have poor decision making skills anyway.





Spoiler: Number 7



_kbnft and dj4uk6cjm
Also any other usernames containing nothing more than a random bunch of letters/numbers/symbols that are completely unpronouncable and mean absolutly nothing. Even if they do mean something, no one's going to know unless you directly ask.





Spoiler: Number 6



luigiman1928, mariofanatic64, etc.
Everyone loves Mario games, or least 95% of people. Why state the obvious by putting a Mario character name in your username?





Spoiler: Number 5



Videomanman87
Videomanman up up and away away. Seriously, why the extra "man"?





Spoiler: Number 4



Any username that consists of a character name from Naruto, Bleach, or any other really popular anime, and a random number somewhere in it. There's so many I don't even need to link to one, you can find one by opening pretty much any thread in the main part of the forums.





Spoiler: Number 3



ut2k4master
Yes, being a master at a game that pretty much no one plays or even cares about is so awesome, you must make a username out of it.





Spoiler: Number 2



Actinopterygian Melospiza
Not only is it unpronouncable to most people, it's actually just a combination of a random latin class names for a large fish then a small bird. What? Also, "why is this not creative?" you may ask. Because, googling two random big fancy scientific sounding words that don't mean anything together isn't creative. It's a stupid person's way of thinking it'll make them seem smart.


And now....


Spoiler: Number 1



dragonblood9999
Nothing screams "I'm 8 years old!" like referencing blood, a dragon, and a really high number. Too bad, because his avatar is actually pretty good, but I'm pretty dang sure it's not actually made by him.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 27, 2013)

I strongly disagree with what you wrote in No.9's description. Now, don't get me wrong, the nick is _terrible_ but _Sonic Generations_ and _Sonic Colours_ are great games, so your argument is pretty invalid.

As of my own opinion on nicks, any nick containing a name of a well-known character from a video game, anime, manga, literature or film or the name of a video game console is terrible, they all belong in one basket and that basket is the No.1 spot on the list.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I strongly disagree with what you wrote in No.9's description. Now, don't get me wrong, the nick is _terrible_ but _Sonic Generations_ and _Sonic Colours_ are great games, so your argument is pretty invalid.
> 
> As of my own opinion on nicks, any nick containing a name of a well-known character from a video game, anime, manga, literature or film or the name of a video game console is terrible, they all belong in one basket and that basket is the No.1 spot on the list.


Forgot about those 2 sonic games, but still, 2 good ones in ~15 newer sonic games over the years is a TERRIBLE ratio.

Some video game charcter names can be ok, more of a "really lucky" ones. Nathan Drake for example, is a member here, and one that's been around a lot.
Anime is bad though, that's why all Anime based names came at number 4 imo. I was debating swapping that one and number 2, but got lazy.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 27, 2013)

All those in favor of a novelty Jerry Seinfeld account?

"What's the deal with luigiman? He's not luigi, and he's definitely not a man. What gives?"


----------



## _kbnft (Apr 27, 2013)

Yay, I'm not on there.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 27, 2013)

Anything that has neko or inu... wait.. fuck.

Also the sonic stuff is opinion since you need the portable titles, and unleashed was ok, and blah blah blah. Why do I even bring it up when it is literally all opinion and in the EOF, because internet.


----------



## Dartz150 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm close to number four... wait, actually, I meant to spell my username "DartzFifteenZero, the name isn't from any popular anime (or wanna guess?) it IS my actuall and real-life nickname, and my number isn't random either, it represents the age I started to surf the internet (15 years old) plus a Zero because it's my favorite character of the Megaman X and obviously Zero Series.  Now I'm 21 and still using the same username in many forums and social pages.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Apr 27, 2013)

No, 6 & 8 fit me.

yes, I was using facebook to register, but it also skip the whole process and you only have option to click next with ugly username.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 27, 2013)

Why am i not on the list? Hmmmmmm!!!!?????


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 27, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> Yay, I'm not on there.


I didn't notice you. Thanks for posting here. Might want to see my edit of the numbers 6 and 7.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 27, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Why am i not on the list? Hmmmmmm!!!!?????


You are now. See number 7. I'll add you in a second to the other. Same damn problem.

EDIT: You're on it now, along with _kbnft, in number 7.


----------



## Dartz150 (Apr 27, 2013)

What about newfa** usernames? Like TheLegend, MarioBros, MasterHand, oh and maybe Xuphor.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yay I'm included!!!


----------



## _kbnft (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm not an active member but


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 27, 2013)

Dartz150 said:


> What about newfa** usernames? Like TheLegend, MarioBros, MasterHand, oh and maybe Xuphor.


This isn't 4chan.

Also, saying you're a legend and a master are essentially the same thing, both fit under number 10. MarioBros and MasterHand, check the edited number 6, both fit perfectly.
And as I said in the op, this is usernames that show no creativity at all. Xuphor, Gahars, Veho, Tom Bombadildo, and the like might not mean anything, but at least they can be pronounced, and some thought was given to them.

@_kbnft, You're online right now. You're active. All "active" means on forums is that they have logged in somewhat recently. I'd call "right now" VERY recent.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Gahars


----------



## TimothyWedel (Apr 27, 2013)

I am so disappointed I am not on this list.


----------



## emigre (Apr 27, 2013)

emigre


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2013)

You forgot "people that name themselves after companies" like Sony305982 or Nintendoman4309658 or Veho.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> As of my own opinion on nicks, any nick containing a name of a well-known character from a video game, anime, manga, literature or film or the name of a video game console is terrible, they all belong in one basket and that basket is the No.1 spot on the list.



Does it have to be well known? I would have thought an obscure character from a well known game would have been worse.

Also what about if a name just happens to match a popular entity or indeed was the name of another entity before it got usurped (see something like jumpman). Of course I am perfectly happy with a judgement of tough shit but you possibly want to clarify your position there.


----------



## xist (Apr 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> As of my own opinion on nicks, any nick containing a name of a well-known character from a video game, anime, manga, literature or film or the name of a video game console is terrible, they all belong in one basket and that basket is the No.1 spot on the list.


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fix_and_Foxi

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2013)

xist said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fix_and_Foxi
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


He clearly said "video game, anime, manga, literature or film", and "Fix and Foxi" is a _comic_.


----------



## xist (Apr 27, 2013)

Veho said:


> He clearly said "video game, anime, manga, literature or film", and "Fix and Foxi" is a _comic_.


 
_The Fix & Foxi TV series, first broadcast in Germany in February 2000, found its way into 30 countries.
_Ba-dum-tish!


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2013)

xist said:


> _The Fix & Foxi TV series, first broadcast in Germany in February 2000, found its way into 30 countries.
> _Ba-dum-tish!


And _that_ is a _cartoon_.


----------



## xist (Apr 27, 2013)

Veho said:


> And _that_ is a _cartoon_.



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2013)

Veho said:


> He clearly said "video game, anime, manga, literature or film", and "Fix and Foxi" is a _comic_.



But but but manga = comics.


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> But but but manga = comics.


And I suppose next you'll tell me anime = cartoons. Pft, casuals


----------



## xist (Apr 27, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> But but but manga = comics.


 
Why not incite _cover_ both bases and include anime = cartoons.


DAMNIT VEHO!


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 27, 2013)

Veho said:


> And I suppose next you'll tell me anime = cartoons. Pft, casuals



No next I have to inform you that TV = movies.


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> No next I have to inform you that TV = movies.


And daytime talk shows, don't forget those.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 27, 2013)

xist said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


gg


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 27, 2013)

xist said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fix_and_Foxi
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


Which part of well-knows was unclear?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry too busy being creative over here!


----------



## xist (Apr 27, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Which part of well-knows was unclear?


 
*Looks up definition of well-known*

Damn, you're right. It's got to be popular in 31 countries not 30. So close....


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 27, 2013)

xist said:


> *Looks up definition of well-known*
> 
> Damn, you're right. It's got to be popular in 31 countries not 30. So close....


I've certainly never heard of it when I came up with my nick, and that was... uhm... 11 years ago?


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 27, 2013)

The Catboy said:


> Sorry too busy being creative over here!


Believe me, anyone who knows you knows that you are creative. Coupled with somewhat disturbing. That combination leads to some things I wish I could have bleached out of my brain without it, you know..... killing me and all. I don't want that.


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 27, 2013)

Creativity +1


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Apr 27, 2013)

*Volunteers for a place on the list*


----------



## Narayan (Apr 27, 2013)

> This isn't Facebook, why the hell are you using a real name?


because we have non-famous names like John, Joe, Steve etc..
at least, not in this side of the planet.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice. What a useless thread. 5/5 would delete.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 27, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Believe me, anyone who knows you knows that you are creative. Coupled with somewhat disturbing. That combination leads to some things I wish I could have bleached out of my brain without it, you know..... killing me and all. I don't want that.


Now excuse me well I well I go and become an expert on frozen bananas and banana shaped objects.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 28, 2013)

Xuphor - The member who has problems with everything.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Apr 28, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Xuphor - The member who has problems with everything.


This comment made this thread useful. 10/10 would like again.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 28, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> This comment made this thread useful. 10/10 would like again.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 28, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Xuphor - The member who has problems with everything.


I don't have problems with (the name or person) The Catboy, p1ngpong, Veho, soulx, ShadowSoldier, Black-Ice, and *tons* of other people on these forums. 
I *DO*, however, have a problem with members who try at every corner to be as annoying as they possibly can, be it insulting people, "trolling" (not actually trolling, but they call it that), diverting threads to entirely different topics, etc. Somehow, their ego is so large, that they mysteriously think they are the most awesome member in the entire forum and everyone likes them, no matter how many different members tell them how stupid and disliked they actually are. Only two members fit that though (that I have noticed), in all of these forums. Those two are maxlwin536 and ComeTurismO. 

It's a big surprise to you two, I'm sure, but to every other person that browses the EoF habitually, I'm sure that they agree with that about you two, it's no wonder you like each other.

Oh, and I'm expecting a "lol y so surios in eof, i wus just joking, hav a fukign sens of humor" or similar in reply.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 28, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I don't have problems with (the name or person) The Catboy, p1ngpong, Veho, soulx, ShadowSoldier, Black-Ice, and *tons* of other people on these forums.
> I *DO*, however, have a problem with members who try at every corner to be as annoying as they possibly can, be it insulting people, "trolling" (not actually trolling, but they call it that), diverting threads to entirely different topics, etc. Somehow, their ego is so large, that they mysteriously think they are the most awesome member in the entire forum and everyone likes them, no matter how many different members tell them how stupid and disliked they actually are. Only two members fit that though (that I have noticed), in all of these forums. Those two are maxlwin536 and ComeTurismO.
> 
> It's a big surprise to you two, I'm sure, but to every other person that browses the EoF habitually, I'm sure that they agree with that about you two, it's no wonder you like each other.
> ...


You know you are mad when you write a huge paragraph, explaining yourself.
You seriously do have issues with things, dude.
With everything.
Hahaha!
Oh btw, no need to waste my time reading what you said, so tl;dr.
EDIT:
And this is kind of like a paragraph, but yes, I'm not saying I'm not mad, but I'm mad that you have issues with everything. I expect a reply that says - "I'M NOT MAD!!!!". Practically, you are.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 28, 2013)

good im not on the list


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 28, 2013)

Uranus


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 28, 2013)

Woot!  You haven't heard of me before!


----------



## Sterling (Apr 28, 2013)

<Real first name.
>Facebook... HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 28, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Xuphor - The member who has problems with everything.





maxlwin536 said:


> This comment made this thread useful. 10/10 would like again.


 
Stahp ladies, if ya'll are saying Xuphor has problems with everything why are you bothered? In that case, you have a problem with Xuphor.
This is the EOF, stahp complaining.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 28, 2013)

Gahars said:


> All those in favor of a novelty Jerry Seinfeld account?
> 
> "What's the deal with luigiman? He's not luigi, and he's definitely not a man. What gives?"


We already have you for this kind of crap


----------



## Janthran (Apr 28, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> And as I said in the op, this is usernames that show no creativity at all. Xuphor, Gahars, Veho, *Tom Bombadildo*, and the like might not mean anything, but at least they can be pronounced, and some thought was given to them.


You uncultured swine, go read _Lord of the Rings_ right now!


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 28, 2013)

wish my RL style was better then i can be a better person on the net....


----------



## Dartz150 (Apr 28, 2013)

What about "Sex Bob-Omb"?

BTW you should open a thread about the best nicknames you ever saw... or should I say "The usernames YOU think are the best ones bassed of your thoughts about nicknaming skills?

P.D: I wanna read the nicknaming user manual you have used to evaluate the nicknames please.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 28, 2013)

Janthran said:


> We already have you for this kind of crap


 
You don't understand. This is gold, Janthran, gold!


----------



## Veho (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 28, 2013)

Janthran said:


> You uncultured swine, go read _Lord of the Rings_ right now!


Woah woah woah, Vulpes put a lot of thought into this name when he added the extra "do" at the end  SO FUCK OFF.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 28, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Stahp ladies, if ya'll are saying Xuphor has problems with everything why are you bothered? In that case, you have a problem with Xuphor.
> This is the EOF, stahp complaining.


Yes. I do have a problem. Just every time, that lady - "Xuphor" keeps complaining and 'he' has issues with everything. I am bothered, since he expresses it involving us.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Apr 28, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> I don't have problems with (the name or person) The Catboy, p1ngpong, Veho, soulx, ShadowSoldier, Black-Ice, and *tons* of other people on these forums.
> I *DO*, however, have a problem with members who try at every corner to be as annoying as they possibly can, be it insulting people, "trolling" (not actually trolling, but they call it that), diverting threads to entirely different topics, etc. Somehow, their ego is so large, that they mysteriously think they are the most awesome member in the entire forum and everyone likes them, no matter how many different members tell them how stupid and disliked they actually are. Only two members fit that though (that I have noticed), in all of these forums. Those two are maxlwin536 and ComeTurismO.
> 
> It's a big surprise to you two, I'm sure, but to every other person that browses the EoF habitually, I'm sure that they agree with that about you two, it's no wonder you like each other.
> ...







10/10 Would like again.


----------



## _kbnft (Apr 28, 2013)

Instead of all this fighting, can't we have some users explain how they came up with such original names?

I'm pretty bad at making names so I used my real name and added one letter to it. Sadly, I wasn't the only one who thought of this so I had to put some filler. I 
had this nickname for 5 years and I love it.


----------



## broitsak (Apr 28, 2013)

We need a "top 10 hard to pronounce usernames" thread.

I'd so make that list.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 28, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> We need a "top 10 hard to pronounce usernames" thread.
> 
> I'd so make that list.


EN EX ENZ


----------



## broitsak (Apr 28, 2013)

Janthran said:


> EN EX ENZ


Nope.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 28, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Nope.


Nickzenz


----------



## broitsak (Apr 28, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Nickzenz


Nah.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 28, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Nah.


Next-genz


----------



## broitsak (Apr 28, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Next-genz





Nxenz said:


> Nope.



lol


----------



## Janthran (Apr 28, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> lol


'nksenz


----------



## broitsak (Apr 28, 2013)

Janthran said:


> 'nksenz


"neck-sins" 

You got it. Though I have a feeling somebody told you since it took you so long to reply


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Apr 28, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Yes. I do have a problem. Just every time, that *lady* - "Xuphor" keeps complaining and *he* has issues with everything. I am bothered, since *he* expresses it involving us.


Sorry, I'm not trying to be mean, but you might want to fix that.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 28, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> "neck-sins"
> 
> You got it. Though I have a feeling somebody told you since it took you so long to reply


I read your name as N-x-e-s because it's what I saw at first glance.
Later, I find it easier than pronouncing enshiyenz


----------



## Janthran (Apr 28, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> "neck-sins"
> 
> You got it. Though I have a feeling somebody told you since it took you so long to reply





Janthran said:


> Nickzenz


 
You just have the wrong accent screw you


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 28, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Sorry, I'm not trying to be mean, but you might want to fix that.


Whoops! I meant to add a quotation between the he. Thanks.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 28, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> Instead of all this fighting, can't we have some users explain how they came up with such original names?
> 
> I'm pretty bad at making names so I used my real name and added one letter to it. Sadly, I wasn't the only one who thought of this so I had to put some filler. I
> had this nickname for 5 years and I love it.


So what, you have four names?


----------



## _kbnft (Apr 28, 2013)

Janthran said:


> So what, you have four names?


Nope, all the letters in my name is converted to the next letter of the alphabet.  Hard to explain...
 j=k


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Apr 29, 2013)

My name is this because when I was 10-12(can't remember the exact age, all I know is that I couldn't beat the game when I was younger, so when I got older and actually made it a goal to beat it, I was in the stage of beating all my video games), I was playing Castlevania - Circle of the Moon on my Gameboy Advance. When I had to pick a name, I wanted to put "Max Will Win", but I couldn't, so I made it shorter and I came out with "maxlwin".

Then, I made my own gmail as my dad made me one and I didn't want to use it(it had my initials in it, and as a 12 year old, I didn't think it was "cool" enough) and since gmail wouldnt let me just put maxlwin(or maybe I wanted it to have numbers), I made maxlwin536. And thus, why I have this name. I also use UnovaKing(League of Legends), UbuntuTheOS(DFO, Maplestory, etc) and ブレイドますたー(this name just recently, because I wanted to get used to seeing this and then forcing myself to learn Japanese as I need to be bilingual )

So, yeah. When you guys insult my name, I'm thinking in my head "They have no clue I came up with this when I was 10...."


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Apr 29, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> Nope, all the letters in my name is converted to the next letter of the alphabet. Hard to explain...
> j=k


OH MY GOD THAT'S SO GENIUS!!!!!! If I do that, it won't work out well...
Nby. lol.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 29, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> Nope, all the letters in my name is converted to the next letter of the alphabet. Hard to explain...
> j=k


 
Hard to explain? Not really, James, you explained it well.


----------



## Necron (Apr 29, 2013)

Is it so important to have a "cool" or pronunceable nickname?


----------



## finkmac (Apr 29, 2013)

mi naem is wurst naem?


----------



## Janthran (Apr 29, 2013)

Xuphor r8 meh naim
1-10


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 29, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Xuphor r8 meh naim
> 1-10




Take that action as you want.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 29, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Take that action as you want.


Screw you, at least my avatar is creative.

Also I said 1-10, that was somewhere around -73.4


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 29, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Yes. I do have a problem. Just every time, that lady - "Xuphor" keeps complaining and 'he' has issues with everything. I am bothered, since he expresses it involving us.


 
I don't think anyone gives a damn what Xuphor says except you


----------



## emigre (Apr 29, 2013)

_kbnft said:


> Instead of all this fighting, can't we have some users explain how they came up with such original names?


----------



## Janthran (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh yeah, and Xuphor? Emigre is a word, so not that creative really.


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 29, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Oh yeah, and Xuphor? Emigre is a word, so not that creative really.


He's not on either of the two lists, and never was, nor have I said anything about his name at all. I'm not sure why you said that.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 29, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> He's not on either of the two lists, and never was, nor have I said anything about his name at all. I'm not sure why you said that.


My bad, I thought you mentioned him in post#4624047


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 29, 2013)

Janthran said:


> My bad, I thought you mentioned him in post#4624047


Wow, someone other than me admitted when they're wrong on these forums.

*IT'S A FREAKING MIRACLE, I TELL YOU!!*


----------



## Janthran (Apr 29, 2013)

Xuphor said:


> Wow, someone other than me admitted when they're wrong on these forums *the internet*.
> 
> *IT'S A FREAKING MIRACLE, I TELL YOU!!*


I admit I'm wrong all the time.
When I'm actually wrong.
also FTFY


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 29, 2013)

Janthran said:


> I admit I'm wrong all the time.
> When I'm actually wrong.
> also FTFY


 
Meh, same. Probably because I'm constantly wrong.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 29, 2013)

What about people who use Japanese suffixes?


----------



## Janthran (Apr 29, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> What about people who use Japanese suffixes?


no you don't even get honorable mention


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 29, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> I don't think anyone gives a damn what Xuphor says except you


I don't give a damn what people think. It's just my opinion, Xuphor does have issues.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 30, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I don't give a damn what people think. It's just my opinion, Xuphor does have issues.


 
Wow, then if you really care about Xuphor's business, be my guest.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 30, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Wow, then if you really care about Xuphor's business, be my guest.


What? All this started was when I commented saying that Xuphor does have issues with everything. What the heck? I don't care about his business, so where did that come from?


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 30, 2013)

Do I fit in for number 4 even though the Street Fighter anime isn't really popular? Please say yes! I wanna be in a top 10 list!


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 30, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Do I fit in for number 4 even though the Street Fighter anime isn't really popular? Please say yes! I wanna be in a top 10 list!


You're a direct name of a character in a video game. You belong on my other list, the "luckiest and laziest".


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 1, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> What? All this started was when I commented saying that Xuphor does have issues with everything. What the heck? I don't care about his business, so where did that come from?


 
I don't think you understand at all 
Just ignore this, carry on if you will.


----------



## Devin (May 1, 2013)

Pft usernames. I go by posts, and avatars.


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2013)

Devin said:


> Pft usernames. I go by posts, and avatars.


Me too, that's why I hate it when people change their avatars


----------



## Devin (May 1, 2013)

Veho said:


> Me too, that's why I hate it when people change their avatars


 
And when people jump on the "Everyone use the same avatar" bandwagon.


----------



## Janthran (May 1, 2013)

Devin said:


> And when people jump on the "Everyone use the same avatar" bandwagon.


My avatar was best.


----------



## Maxternal (May 2, 2013)

Veho said:


> Me too, that's why I hate it when people change their avatars


This is directed at me isn't it.  I'm trying to kick the habit.


Devin said:


> And when people jump on the "Everyone use the same avatar" bandwagon.


I HATE that.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 23, 2013)

Because of the Xuphor incident(which I just found out now after browsing GBATemp after 2 weeks of not doing so), This fucking thread needs to be 3 month necroed.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 23, 2013)

Ironic that Xuphor has made his username probably the most taboo'd on gbatemp now


----------



## mucus (Aug 23, 2013)

10 worst usernames

10) p1ngpong - this name just sucks.
9) Black-Ice - another sucky name.
8) Devin - what's up with all this sucking?
7) Veho - suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck
6) BortzANOTAR - more like suckanator
5) Guild McCommunist - Suck McSuckunist
4) GameWinner - SuckLoser more likely... oh wait, I don't mean any kind of double-entrde here
3) Vulpes Abnocto - Suckola
2) Costello - Sucky suck name

and finally
The #1 worst name on GBAtemp

1) mucus - suck name dude, grow up.


----------



## Flame (Aug 23, 2013)

:| the most disgraced username is Xuphor.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 23, 2013)

mucus said:


> 10 worst usernames
> 
> 10) p1ngpong - this name just sucks.
> 9) Black-Ice - another sucky name.
> ...


 

Totally agree on the first worst name ;O;


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 23, 2013)

You forgot me.


----------



## mucus (Aug 23, 2013)

pretty sure you were covered in the op


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Aug 23, 2013)

Flame said:


> :| the most disgraced username is Xuphor.


Yea, anyone named Xuphor is a slanderer.


----------

